# sandy hook 5/22/04



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

started fishing at 12 pm , searobin was w/ me fishing.
we were using fresh bunker , i also was fishing 2nd rod for fluke. searobin caught a nice weakfish and things were moving slow. i picked up a fresh clam from surf and changed baits. 10 minutes later pole was was sent into sand and i landed my 1st striper of season.

http://hpphoto.com/sessions/452781180154/39133288sm.jpg
http://hpphoto.com/sessions/452781180154/39133292sm.jpg


----------

